
On the Tenacity of Internet Explorer 6 - brett
http://particletree.com/features/on-the-tenacity-of-internet-explorer-6/
======
brett
His analysis makes a lot of sense.

I wonder if ads "make the web suck" enough for general users to switch if some
browser made ad blocking a priority out of the box. It seems likes a pretty
powerful feature, but people are conditioned to have ads surrounding
everything they see so they might not care.

Unfortunately Firefox is probably the only existing candidate for turning on
ad blocking as a default and there's no way they have the balls for that given
their relationships with advertisers (I'm thinking mainly of Google, but am
guessing there are more).

Watch the Mozilla CEO skirt the question:
[http://apcmag.com/6043/why_theres_no_inbuilt_adblocker_in_fi...](http://apcmag.com/6043/why_theres_no_inbuilt_adblocker_in_firefox_yet_mozilla_ceo)

~~~
earthboundkid
I wonder. I have trouble getting my girlfriend to mute the TV during
commercials. She finds them entertaining. :( I wonder if other people like
"punching the monkey"? _shudder_

